# Dallas Area help.....need help on a clear bra shop



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

*Dallas GTO Advice....need help on a clear bra shop*

I'll be picking up the new '06 at the end of the month. I'd like to know who to take it to in the DFW area that installs clear bras. I've looked into Earmark but they seem really high (over $1000???) and am awaiting info from Dent-Techs in The Colony.

I'll also have the windows tinted as well. 

Any recs from you guys?? Thanks in advance:seeya:


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Come on guys...nobody???


----------



## 05NTEX (Mar 15, 2006)

I had mine done at a place called (auto design) at the regency pickup conversion in fort worth I35 and Golden triangle about $500 for every thing 817-313-0948 but the kicker is its a real ass whoppin to get in there that guy has to come to gaurd gate and get you and bring you back to gaurd and they close at 3:00 everyday


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Oddly, I think I actually know where that is....close to FM 1171


----------

